# Painting Newly Plastered Walls



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

A quick on here - in a coupld of weeks (when SWMBO is away), I will be painting the newly re-skimmed walls in the living/dining room and kitchen. Obviously I know I need a mist coat etc. However, over the past week or so, a couple of people have said to run decorators caulk along all the corners.... One person being SWMBO step-dad and the other being the guy who has done most of the work (but not the skimming).

Now all the DIY sites I've been reading in regards to mist coats etc have never mentioned caulking the corners - so this has had me thinking. Is it really necessary? I understand the purpose of what they are saying, but if the DIY sites don't mention it, I'm thinking it's not an absolute must. Afterall, wont adding caulk (even the tiniest, thinest bead) kinda ruin the sharp corners and almost "round" them off?


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

TBH I only caulk along the top of the skirting if they have been put on after the skim 

If the whole room has been skimmed then I would have expected that the joints / corners would have been taped prior to skimming 

It also depends how quickly the plaster has dried out as to cracks appearing at joins but I only caulk where absolutely needed as the crispness of the look is diminished.

I would also be very careful using any paint with vinyl content until the plaster has dried out for a few months 

All in my opinion


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes, he put that webbing type tape along all corners....

Think I will be just caulking skirting and architraves


----------

